# Opinion sobre los altavoces que quiero



## Selkir (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Quiero renovarme los altavoces del Pc, pero quiero hacermelos yo mismo.

Aqui os dejo algunos modelos para que me digais vuestra opinión.

Tambien tengo una pregunta, ¿necesitaria poner un subwoofer para tener mas refuerzo en los bajos? la verdad esque me gustan bastante las notas grabes jeje

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 3, 2008)

La cuestión aqui es la siguiente: qures cambiar los bafles de la pc por otros hechos por vos, pero utilizando que tipo de amplificador? porque los parlantes de la pc tiene un pequeño amplificador dentro hecho con un tda que no tira mas de 2W, entonces, si quieres q suene bien y sobre todo, que truenen bien las notas de frecuencias graves deberas armarte un amplificador. parlantes hay millones y todos diferentes, yo siempre uso y recomiendo parlantes de carton, los mas crotos viste, de una sola via, nada de parlante de 2 o mas vias de esos q arruinan el cono y mezclan todos los sonidos. y de un diámetro que t sirva para el pc, en tu caso pueden ser de 6" y media o de 6 x 9. y le agregas un tweeter si queres.


----------



## Selkir (Abr 3, 2008)

La cuestión es que no me importa mucho como hacerlos. Prefiero que la potencia este fuera de los altavoces.

Eso de poner altavoces de una solo via si que lo habia pensado, pero no se.

Si tu tienes algún modelo para mostrarme te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 5, 2008)

Selkir, hay muchos hilos que hablan de ello. Tambien puedes buscar por la red, lo único que debes tener en cuenta es el blindaje magnetico, para evitar influir en el monitor si es de tubo.

De todos modos, debes realizar unos altavoces que no tengan mucha sensibilidad, y que tengan una respuesta muy plana.

Si realizas unos altavoces con transductores con una sensibilidad alta, te serán molestos cuando estés en el ordenador. Cuidado, no se te ocurra poner tweeters, supertweeters o los famosillos "tweeters de bala".  Utiliza un 5" filtrado hasta 6Khz, y, para escritorio, un tweeter de cúpula de seda atenuado unos 10 dB. Una cajita con bass reflex bien calculado te va a sonar estupendamente.  También sería muy útil biamplificar los altavoces, realizando un pequeño crossover activo, y con un amplificador de 10W, para graves y unos 4W para tweeters sería mas que suficiente. De esta forma podrías ajustar las frecuencias de corte al punto y los tweeters podrías atenuarlos a tu antojo, evitando resistencias, condensadores y elementos que lo único que hacen es desfasar y colorear el sonido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

Yo creo que para lo que necesita nuestro amigo no debe hacerse tanto problema colocando parlantes y filtrando las frecuencias en vez de usar tweeter y esas cosas. a menos que quiera tener un buen equipo de sonido, ya de unos 50w+50w o mas con bafles de fenolico forrados con los parlantes de medias y bajas frecuencias y algun tweeter dando vueltas...lo q necesita es un par de bafles de 4" por no mas de 20W q suenen.


----------

